# Would someone who's savvy about smart phones



## abax (Oct 17, 2012)

and posting to ST mind explaining how to get my orchid
photo from a Samsung Galaxy Slll to Slippertalk? The User's Instruction book doesn't explore that particular
procedure.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 17, 2012)

To outsmart my phone I email the picture to myself and then post to ST from my computer. But that is not the "smart" way.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 17, 2012)

With my phone (Iphone), when I connect the USB to my phone and computer, I click on "My Computer" and then find my phone and open it ,then find DCIM in the storage device of the phone. Then I copy and paste the photo it to my computer. 

I hope this helps.

Ramon


----------



## Mathias (Oct 17, 2012)

One really easy way of getting pictures from your mobile to your computer is to use a program called Dropbox (www.dropbox.com). Install the program on your mobile and on your phone and all new photos will be transferred directly to your computer by default (and also stored online). The free licence allows for 500 MB of data, which is some hundred pics. However, if you make a lot of movies with your phone, 500 MB will not last long. Also, when installing it on your computer, uncheck all "managed" folders so that the program does not sync anything on your computer. This way, the 500 MB of space will only be used for mobile phone stuff. 

I should say that this service works best if you have a dataplan wshich is not too limited or if you have your phone connected to a wireless home network.


----------



## Marc (Oct 17, 2012)

Open a photobucket account and install the photobucket app on your phone. Then upload from phone directly to your photobucket account and presto, you can post them on ST.com


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 17, 2012)

Marc said:


> Open a photobucket account and install the photobucket app on your phone. Then upload from phone directly to your photobucket account and presto, you can post them on ST.com



This is how I do it. The photobucket app is free and easy. I use it because I am rarly home to use the computer.


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2012)

I failed Recess at school, thats why I grow orchids. Leave the tech' stuff alone.


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you all. I'm not very techy myself, but I do like the
idea of sending the photos to my computer as Lance does.
I'm still struggling with my internet connection and Google
seems to be giving me a hard time, but eventually I'll manage. BTW, the camera in the Slll is really quite good and has a zoom feature for close work taking pics of orchids. I'm really quite amazed.


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2012)

Good timing for this thread and all responses.
My wife just got same phone.

Thanks!


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 18, 2012)

gonewild said:


> To outsmart my phone I email the picture to myself and then post to ST from my computer. But that is not the "smart" way.


That's my style too.


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2012)

Clark, this is my first smart phone and it requires a certain amount of learning curve even with online and user's guide. How's your wife doing with it? I've got email working properly and have installed Photobucket, but still having difficulty getting photos from phone to
computer. I donno why. I use the instructions step-by-step and still get weird results.


----------



## rangiku (Oct 19, 2012)

Angela, get the free app Tapatalk: http://www.tapatalk.com/. It lets you post photos from your phone or tablet directly to ST and is really easy to use; you can even moderate forums with it.

Thanks to Peter Lin of Big Leaf Orchids for letting his forum know about this great little app.


----------



## Clark (Oct 19, 2012)

Angela, our phone provider has free, one hour classes.
She took the beginners class, and will take the next class in a couple of weeks.
It helped a lot to have a phone representative answer questions, and physically show how to operate/locate the functions.
Also, she has a coworker with same phone, so that helped too.

My wife likes the idea of emailing the photos to her computer. Thanks guys.
The smartphone is not the main camera here, so volume is no issue.

Great phone! Great camera!
Good luck with it!


----------



## abax (Oct 20, 2012)

I attended a Verizon class on the Galaxy and she talked so
damned fast that I didn't catch half of what she said. I don't know if they'll offer another class. Ain't it just a bit
weird to have to attend a class to use a phone! Even some of the questions were over my head...Oh my.

rangiku, thank you for the tapatalk site. That sounds most interesting.


----------



## Clark (Oct 20, 2012)

There were three people in the class. Christine, myself, and an 80 year old man.
By us, the class was offered 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2012)

isn't it great that phone companies have so worked people over with hype, that they will pay more money between the cost of the phone, phone subscriptions and internet fees to use a device with a tiny screen, instead of a home computer with a large screen and standard internet  . people end up buying new phones faster than they replaced their computers (pay more for less)

jmho of course


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2012)

I totally agree Charles and I'm a victim of my own lust after "goodies". My old flip phone was just fine for what
usage it got...then the hype got me. We own a 150 acre
tree nursery and I wanted my husband to have a phone just in case he was having equipment problems or be pulled out of a large rootball hole (all of us have done this
at least once) by one of the larger tractors. Then, like all
Americans, I wanted MORE. Aren't we just fiiiiine little consumers???

Thank goodness, I have my trusty MacBookPro to depend
on! ;>)


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello Angela,
I wasn't specifically speaking to you actually, it just seemed the thing to say at that moment (smile). I have been hearing on the radio the last few days about how much americans spend on their phones, and how some are spending less and less time doing other outside things with their free time, because they have spent most of their free money (if they have any), for phone access fees and have little left for anything else, and then they scrimp to be able to pay for their phones. doesn't seem like much of a life to me. my flip phone, which was given to me by a relative maybe five or more years ago, still works fine


----------



## abax (Oct 22, 2012)

Well Charles, I fit the original profile just fine whether you
were addressing me or not. Fortunately, we can afford such fripperies...for now anyway. Who knows what's going to happen to the middle class in the near future!


----------

